# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  [Độ Case] "Strix Soar Sky" một phong cách đậm chất Strix

## dichvumobile_vn

Sản phẩm mod đỉnh cao của tuần này là Cú thần vút bay - Strix Soar Sky được thực hiện bởi nghệ nhân mod chuyên nghiệp Autobot Chao đến từ Thái Lan. Anh ấy là fan cuồng của series phim Transformers và lấy cảm hứng từ đó để đưa thần Cú Strix đến với đời thực với phong cách Transformer. Các thành phần linh kiện từ ASUS và CoolerMaster được sử dụng đế hoàn thành dự án này. Và đây là ý tưởng của anh ấy về Strix Soar Sky trước khi thực hiện và quá trình lắp ráp hoàn thành dự án.

*Trước khi phác thảo và kết quả sau khi hoàn thành*

​*Các thành phần linh kiện sử dụng*




> Card đồ họa ASUS Strix GTX 980
> Bo mạch chủ ASUS ROG Maximus VII Hero
> Nguồn Cooler Master V1200 Platinum 1200W
> Tản nhiệt CPU Cooler Master V8 GTS
> Quạt làm mát Cooler Master JetFlo 120


​*Lập kế hoạch*


​*Bắt đầu cắt khung*


​*Lắp ráp*


​*Sơn phết*


​*Đôi cánh đã hoàn tất*

​*Sơn ống xả cho bộ jetpack*


​*Bộ jetpack đã xong*

​*Bộ nền cho Strix*


​*Bắt đầu sơn phết cho bộ nền*


​*Bộ nền đã xong*

​*Làm trụ đỡ*


​*Ráp đuôi*


​*Lắp ráp bộ đồ lòng*


​*Lắp bộ jetpack vào*


​*Lắp các nút bấm vào*


​*Làm đẹp lần cuối*


​*Và đây là "Thần Cú vút bay"!*


​*Nhìn gần một chút nhé!*


​*Nhìn đằng sau*


​*Chính thức lên sàn!*


​*Mặt đối mặt với Optimus Prime*


​*Và tác giả của Thần Cú - Autobot Chao!*

​*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## lebichvan888

*Trả lời: [Độ Case] "Strix Soar Sky" một phong cách đậm chất Strix*

con robo nhìn quá ảo luôn, khâm phục khâm phục

----------


## kimdung01

*Trả lời: [Độ Case] "Strix Soar Sky" một phong cách đậm chất Strix*

hôm quá có bài 1 làm nhốt con cú nhìn chất lừ quá ảo luôn

----------


## thanhtrung

*Trả lời: [Độ Case] "Strix Soar Sky" một phong cách đậm chất Strix*

làm kì công quá đi à, toàn tài năng không

----------


## TranElly

*Trả lời: [Độ Case] "Strix Soar Sky" một phong cách đậm chất Strix*

thấy hông có đèn nhìn đẹp hơn có đèn nhiều

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

*Trả lời: [Độ Case] "Strix Soar Sky" một phong cách đậm chất Strix*

bắt chước mới dk nhìn tuyệt quá đi mất

----------


## gg.satthutq94

*Trả lời: [Độ Case] "Strix Soar Sky" một phong cách đậm chất Strix*




> bắt chước mới dk nhìn tuyệt quá đi mất


làm dk rồi nói nha, nhìn không phải dễ ăn đâu

----------


## seopro12345789

*Trả lời: [Độ Case] "Strix Soar Sky" một phong cách đậm chất Strix*

làm cho thỏa đam mê thôi hả thớt hay làm thi gì thế

----------


## MinhPhuc123

*Trả lời: [Độ Case] "Strix Soar Sky" một phong cách đậm chất Strix*

phải khêm phục htoi6 tài năng quá thề này thì chết mất

----------

